# Etalon micrometers



## Tom Griffin (Feb 16, 2012)

I have a set but if anyone else is interested, there are a number of Etalon micrometers currently on eBay. Etalon makes THE best micrometers money can buy.

Tom


----------



## Tony Wells (Feb 16, 2012)

Etalon makes some very, very good quality micrometers. I'll second that. If you can get them from the auction site at the right price, you won't be going wrong.


----------



## EmilioG (Feb 15, 2016)

Tom Griffin saved me from making a bad decision by buying another brand.
He told me about Etalons and I've been a fan ever since.
AFA anvil mics, I would buy Starrett., everything else, Etalon.


----------



## wawoodman (Feb 15, 2016)

Thanks for the tip. Unfortunately, I can't see well enough to read a standard mic anymore, and so I use the Starret mechanical digital type.

A standard 1" mic with lines big enough to read would weigh about 3 pounds!


----------

